# Does any one use this BB Plan from Reliance ??



## Ironman (Aug 26, 2013)

I am a long time user of BSNL Dataone Broadband ........... But Lately(like they ever ) the bsnl prices went up and services went from OK to downright worse .............. bad speeds , frequent disconnections .............

i was wondering if anyone here uses these reliance plans 
Welcome to Reliance Communications

Thunder 699 	Thunder 899 	Thunder 1099


Father tells me Reliance cannot be trusted , and advices me to keep bsnl
so i turn to tdf for advice 
i am from kolkata
so 
??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2013)

from whatever i read online(including here) about reliance broadband it seems that if it works it is alright but if not then get ready for lots of billing/connection wait issues.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2013)

Once I posted here about all the broadbands available in Kolkata. It's just been 2 months I shifted from BSNL, for the same reason you are saying.

After taking into considerations of all the broadbands, I found Airtel to be most reliable now. I shifted to Airtel. Yeah I know it's bit costly comparing to others but believe me, if you don't want to test all the broadbands available out there, this is the best option.

Otherwise, you have to test each one of them depending on your area.

Like in case of Cable Broadbands, like Alliance, Meghbala, Wishnet etc. you can ask local people if they have one, if yes then ask them about their experience. All cable broadband service quality differs from area to area. So the best information you can get is from your locality. If you can get good reviews, nothing can be better than these Cable Broadbands, with lowest price and Peering Server 

In case of Sify, it's really good, but Sify is not available in all areas.

In case of Tata Communications, they are the best in terms of quality and service, but price is too high as it's meant for SME's. They do provide connections to Individuals at home, but charges are way too high.

Tata TeleServices aka Tata Docomo Broadband, god knows how this will be, I haven't able to gather a single good review. Though they will tell you they are merged with Tata Telecommunications but I don't think so.

Finally we are left with BSNL and Airtel. BSNL was good, but seems like their service is degrading day by day. Till now generally peoples used to face issues with their Customer Care, but nowadays their service has also degrading with low speeds, frequent disconnection, no service for weeks, not bothering to complaints etc. But again, this depends on the Local Exchange.

Lastly, Airtel is what I saw is good in terms of service and price. Though a bit high than BSNL / Cable Broadband. But I'm ready to pay that for good service. The only problem I face with Airtel is FUP in all the plans. No True UL plans exists. At few areas in Kolkata, you won't get 4Mbps / 8Mbps plans as all the exchange has not been upgraded to latest CPE's. Another thing is only 8Mbps plans degrades to 512Kbps after FUP Limit, else all other plans goes to 256Kbps which is not even ok to open facebook these days.

As 4Mbps / 8Mbps plans doesn't exist at my place, I'm on 2Mbps 80GB Plan @ 1699/- which goes to around 2000/- after Service Tax and all. But I had no other option. I can't compromise with quality, I can afford a bit high price for good quality and service.

So here's a basic jist of what I had acquired during my change, take your decision upon that and reviews of other members


----------



## digik (Aug 26, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Finally we are left with BSNL and Airtel. BSNL was good, but seems like their service is degrading day by day. Till now generally peoples used to face issues with their Customer Care, but nowadays their service has also degrading with low speeds, frequent disconnection, no service for weeks, not bothering to complaints etc. But again, this depends on the Local Exchange.



I also have the same experience with BSNL. But, Airtel broadband is not available in all areas of Kolkata. My query about Airtel broadband in Belghoria was answered in negative by Airtel.

Kindly provide the link of your postings regarding broadband in Kolkata.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Once I posted here about all the broadbands available in Kolkata. It's just been 2 months I shifted from BSNL, for the same reason you are saying.
> 
> After taking into considerations of all the broadbands, I found Airtel to be most reliable now. I shifted to Airtel. Yeah I know it's bit costly comparing to others but believe me, if you don't want to test all the broadbands available out there, this is the best option.
> 
> ...



If i can afford 2000 INR then i shal go with FTTH line to my home from BSNL ...........
 but i cant ........... 

about local internet .........
cant change ip (need dynamic ip for private trackers)
have to keep a open IE or Fire fox window to browse 
cant do wifi within house with it

so its a no no

Airtel.................. my god . its EXPENSIVE
still i am calling them up regarding availability !!

looks like i am stuck with bsnl for now

Sify not available in my area ,.... and Never heard of Tata Wired Broadband !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

digik said:


> I also have the same experience with BSNL. But, Airtel broadband is not available in all areas of Kolkata. My query about Airtel broadband in Belghoria was answered in negative by Airtel.
> 
> Kindly provide the link of your postings regarding broadband in Kolkata.



No need. I just posted this thing, what I posted here. 



Ironman said:


> If i can afford 2000 INR then i shal go with FTTH line to my home from BSNL ...........
> but i cant ...........
> 
> about local internet .........
> ...



FTTH for 2k Monthly? Are you sure? I'm not aware about such service. FTTH costs much more. 2Mbps FTTH will cost around 1Lakh per year approx.

And with Cable Broadband, you can configure WiFi with it. Search on TDF, many peoples have configured with their Alliance Broadband. It's just a different way. Even I did it for a friend of mine. It's possible.

And regarding that Static IP thing, it's static for you, i.e. within LAN. But in WAN, it's dynamic. So don't worry, peoples at Cable Broadband downloading torrent without any hassle for years. Again check Alliance Broadband thread for more information on Cable Broadband.

Yeah Airtel is not available in all the areas. It's expensive, but you have no other options I guess. And the charge is ok for their service. I'd love if it'd have been a bit cheap. Anyway, as I have no other option can't say anything.

Same goes for Sify and Tata Communications. Both are generally for corporates / SME's and not present in all areas. But both of them provides connection to Home. But as I said above they charge huge. Because of their 24x7x365 service. Tata Communications charge 1.2k for their 512Kbps plan  Hope you get that..!! 

Check Tata Communications SME: Broadband

But they are for corporates, so their price is justified according to service provided.

Anyway, as per your comments I don't think you have much options. If you can't afford Airtel, you have only BSNL and Cable Broadband. The issues you mentioned about Cable Broadbands are not true. So you can consider it. Also hope you know the peering thing about Cable Broadbands...!!

Checkout Alliance Broadband Internet service rates. So for 500Kbps plan you'll get 25Mbps peering speed i.e. 20Mbps while downloading torrents. 

They does this by putting up a server in their exchange, and when someone downloads a torrent they cache it on that server. So if anyone next from their exchange downloads it gets speed of 20Mbps. Generally you'll find 99% torrent at that peering speed, because they themselves download torrents and 1000's of peoples like you too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2013)

he is talking about this service but it is available only in selected areas of major cities:
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/bb_ftth.html


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> he is talking about this service but it is available only in selected areas of major cities:
> *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/bb_ftth.html



Thanks for correcting


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 28, 2013)

Alliance Broadband. Period.


----------



## digik (Aug 31, 2013)

About Alliance Broadband some body told me that its service is OK at belghoria, but during lightning many computers got burned!!!

Is it true???


----------

